# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  passage de paramtres

## jnore

Bonjour  tous.

Je suis dbutant en Python, je suis originaire de la programmation web.
Je rencontre une difficult avec Pmw.
J'essaie de gnrer un GUI, sachant que les lments  crer proviennent d'un fichier xml.

Le fichier xml est du genre:


```

```

Pour la rcupration des balises et des attributs, pas de problme.
La o a coince, c'est quand je dois configurer un widget avec les attributs provenant du xml.
Au dbut j'avais pens trs simplement (navement ?)   faire une boucle  sur les attributs prsents sur chacune des balises pour configurer les widgets de la faon suivante:



```

```

 o attr est une variable qui contient le nom de l'option et val, la valeur provenant du xml.

Le problme se prsente donc:
Pmw ne reconnait pas attr, il attend que celui-ci soit un paramtre valide, ce qui effectivement n'est pas le cas.

Comment dois-je faire pour que attr soit reconnu par la mthode "configure()"?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

----------


## PauseKawa

Bonjour,

C'est cela que tu cherche ? :



```

```

@+

Edit : Et cela fonctionne aussi avec Pmw bien sur



```

```

----------


## jnore

Merci de t'tre intress  mon problme.

Cela fonctionne.
J'ai du par contre rajouter un str sur la variable "attr" car j'avais un :

```

```

En faisant un :


```

```

 tout devient ok.

Encore merci

Jnore ::ccool::

----------


## PauseKawa

Bonsoir,

Normal : Je suis parti d'un string (_>>> monopt = 'bg'_).

Rsolu ?

----------

